# Happy 1st Birthday Shay!!



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Shay! I cant believe you are already a year old. Wow what a year we had had together. Shay is such a sweatheart. He is just a big cuddle boy and I have never seen any aggression from him towards any person or another dog (well beside Meb anyways, they play pretty hard) Shay loves to run and play. He can run very fast and he always has a toy in his mouth. He has the best personality, he is such a goofy dog and quite the clown. Happy Birthday Shay I hope you never change!!

Shays first night home with us









Hey Meb, now what are we suppose to do again when we see the cat??








Takin a nap









Irrestible









Meb teaching the Shay the correct way to stretch









Shay first snow








Kisses for big brother









Shay just loves to be outside playing in the snow









Born to RUN!!!









Anyone wanta play some football?









Luvs from Mommy









Shay's serious side









Happy Birthday Shay...We love you!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Shay.







You are still mommy's little boy.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Awwwww...how absolutely sweet! Happy first birthday big boy!!!

Lu


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Shay is so handsome! Happy birthday!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Shay!
You are such a beautiful boy, both on the inside and out! Tank, Max and Jessie told me to wish you a great day!
Great pictures Cindy! I can't believe he is a year old already.








Heres a hug for you Shay, but I will give you one in person in a couple hours. Love, Aunt Cathy


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Shay!!! You are gorgeous


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous boy!! Love that pic of him kissing Meb!


----------

